# Howa 1500 Hogue- Thoughts?



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone have experience with the Howa 1500 Hogue? Weight, accuracy, overall?
Thinking of going this route on a caliber for my wife and daughter.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a Weatherby Vanguard which is a Howa rebranded rifle and the accuracy right out of the box with factory ammo was outstanding. 

With only 3 shots I was hitting where I wanted to and then I got down to some serious shooting with Hornady factory ammo. The next 5 shots were all touching in a ragged cloverleaf. I do even better with homemade ammo. 

I wouldn't hesitate to pick up a Howa...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Howa .223!

My daughter slammed an antelope with it a couple years ago:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. Looking at a 6.5 PRC. 

PBH- Tell your daughter nice shot!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I picked one up earlier this year in a 308. Great shooter for a $500 rifle. 


Why a 6.5 PRC? Not knocking your caliber choice, just curious. I have a couple pre 64 .264 Win Mags, and a custom 6.5-06 AI. Great bullet and shooters!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

A couple buddies have the cartridge and like them. One says he will reload whatever I want for it if I buy the components. Most guns I see in that caliber are over $1k and this one is around $400, so...... 
I have a 257 Roberts in a Rem Mtn rifle. I should probably just doll that up, but I feel the 6.5 prc would give a few more options.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Packout said:


> A couple buddies have the cartridge and like them. One says he will reload whatever I want for it if I buy the components. Most guns I see in that caliber are over $1k and this one is around $400, so......
> I have a 257 Roberts in a Rem Mtn rifle. I should probably just doll that up, but I feel the 6.5 prc would give a few more options.


It would give you a heavier bullet choice. The heaviest bullet in the .25 is a 120gr. 6.5 I believe you can go as high as a 145gr. I load 140gr. in my .264 WM.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Assuming it's a 1:8 twist, you could load up to the 156 gr berger. My brother is having excellent results with his 6.5 PRC and 147 gr Hornady factory ammo. Reasonably priced as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

7mm08, just say'n. Huge range of bullets weights available. Little brother of the 280.

-DallanC


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Aside from the caliber talk, I just picked one up a few weeks ago in the plain ole .270 Win. I know, I know, .270 Win is outdated, but for some reason I have an attraction to old calibers that my family has used for generations! I have yet to shoot it, but the stock feels nice (similar to Browning's Griptonite). I have 4 Weatherby Vanguards that have the same barrel, and all of them are TACKDRIVERS. I assume this will follow in line with those!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

270 is likely my all time favorite caliber! Capable, light recoil, flat shooting and diverse.



Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Myles162 (Jun 19, 2020)

Ive got the Howa 1500 hogue “gameking” in a 300 win mag and a 243. Both are great rifles except id buy it without the scope that comes with it. I could never get either gun dialed in. The 243 shoots about a 1” group at 100 yards and the 300 shoots 3/4 groups at 200(its been worked over a lot and is not even close to original). The stocks on the 1500 arent a true free float set up and the trigger has a lot of creep. But other than those 2 things they are great!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

As to caliber, if the rifle is for someone that might be a little recoil conscious remember that caliber has little to do with recoil. It's all about bullet weight @ given velocity. Bottom line is that 6.5 PRC loaded to it's intended use...heaviest available 6.5 bullets...will deliver quite a little bit of recoil. Personally I am with DallanC...take a serious look at the 7mm08...wonderful, extremely versatile cartridge.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Myles162 said:


> Ive got the Howa 1500 hogue "gameking" in a 300 win mag and a 243. Both are great rifles except id buy it without the scope that comes with it.


my .223 in the kryptek dip was ordered without the scope. When the rifle arrived, the scope (non-dipped) was in the box with the rifle. No complaints there! Like I've said: I love this gun.

I _really_ want the American Flag Chasis rifle. I guess I need a .308.


----------

